# Penterra wetting agent application rate



## ceriano (Oct 6, 2021)

Anybody has experience with this product? 
I'm looking to apply Penterra with ortho hose end sprayer. What setting should I use?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I have it but didn't use it consistently on my lawn last season to give you a perspective on it. The old label recommends up to 64 oz max/A for the first app, and 32 oz/A there after every 2-3 weeks. It is pretty thick so I would dilute it a bit with warm water in your hose end and open it half-way. It is also pretty good at reducing morning dew so it might be useful at reducing fungus problem.
You can also see how well it works with potted plants. I use a drop or two in about 60 oz of water and it pulls water down immediately on the dry soil of my indoor snake plant that would typically pool at the top before percolating down.


----------

